# Cpt code for exam under anesthesia



## sweetdestiny (Oct 10, 2012)

Can someone help me out on this one.  Here is the op note with the diagnosis being foreign body in fistula tract.

Patient was prepped and draped in the usual sterile manner.  The patient had a fistulous tract, a previous fistulogram had demonstrated question of a foreign body in it.  As such, under anesthesia we inserted a couple of dilators, tried to dilate the tract, made several blind maneuvers with forceps and hemostat but were not able to retrieve the foreign body which had been suggested to be relatively close to the orifice but we did not see it or were able to grasp it.  We then irrigated and sent a specimen of fistulous juice for lipase. 

This op note did not advise where the point of entry was so I asked the Dr. and it was in the abdoman.


Thank you


----------

